# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Дискриминация мужчин

## Irina

*Вот такой материальчик нашла. Что думаете по этому поводу?*

Никто не подаёт мужчинам руку, когда они выходят из транспорта, никто не открывает дверь, никто не поддерживает под руку на крутой лестнице. Никогда, представьте! Если дама расплачивается за мужчину в ресторане, все непременно расценивают это как его мужское падение ниже плинтуса; а уж что подумают люди, позволь себе мужчина разрыдаться на улице - страшно даже и представить. А ведь нетрудно догадаться, как одиноко жить, когда никто никогда перед тобой галантно дверь не откроет и руки на ступеньке не подаст.

Кроме того, мужчины раньше умирают, позже женятся, не могут рожать детей, не умеют испытывать мультиоргазм, и даже не в состоянии заняться сексом без большого желания. (При этом к тем мужчинам, которые не в состоянии предъявить это самое желание в любой произвольно выбранный момент времени, общество относится насмешливо и свысока).

Попробуй-ка мужчина, которого симпатичная девушка пригласила к себе домой на кофе, просто попить кофе и уйти. О, я представляю, что о нём будет говорить не только пригласившая девушка; не только её подруги; но даже и другие мужчины, услышавшие эту трагическую историю! Причем, если девушка полгода ограничивается распитием кофе и поцелуями в щёчку - то это она строгих правил и вообще, ещё ничего для себя не решила. А если мужчина этим ограничивается - то козёл и сволочь, потому что если его на кофе приглашают, то нужно идти и делать что подразумевается, а не пестовать свою невинность и нерешительность. Считается, что за мужчину всё решено ещё до его рождения!

А ведь далеко не всем мужчинам нравится выполнять решения, ещё до его рождения принятые. А социальные стереотипы требуют. Ужас!

И ведь мужчина совершенно беспомощен перед любой дискриминацией со стороны женщины. Милиция его не защищает от физического насилия, родители не готовили его к моральному шантажу, и попробуй он только не поддаться сексуальной агрессии постоянной партнерши, как к нему тут же приклеится кличка "импотент", и лучшие друзья станут переходить на другую сторону улицы при встрече... И это я ещё не упомянула постоянный дамоклов меч харрасмента, висящий над бедолагой! Если дама всё-таки под чашечкой кофе имела в виду чашечку кофе (или передумала в процессе, неважно) - мужчину осудит не только мировая общественность, но и уголовный кодекс.

Честно говоря, даже и не знаю, как можно оставаться нормальным человеком при таком несоответствии ожиданий общества и возможностей.

Ведь посмотрите: из вопроса о чашечке кофе вытекает вообще вопрос о мужской верности! Предположим, мужчину на чашечку кофе приглашают, а при этом мужчина женат. Как вы думаете, позволительно ли ему при этом в глазах света просто выпить кофе и свалить, или даже женитьба в этом случае не является смягчающим обстоятельством? Ааа, задумались! То-то.

Это же просто нерешаемый коан какой-то: как мужчина ни поступи, найдется стереотип, который его поступок осудит: свалит - козёл и сволочь, и вообще не мужик; не свалит - тоже козёл и сволочь, гад, которому доверять нельзя. Мало того, он ещё и внутри может пожалеть: свалить - значит, упустить возможность; не свалить - нарушить обязательства. Единственный выбор - не попадать в такие ситуации, стать максимально незаметным, притвориться ветошью... но и тут найдутся умелицы, которые наглых не любят, а именно такого всю жизнь и искали, незаметного. Избежать женского внимания практически невозможно. Почти как социальных стереотипов...

В общем, быть мужчиной в этом мире - это буквально ходить по лезвию бритвы, буквально!
И ведь даже язык не поворачивается посоветовать мужчинам "берегите себя", ибо опять стереотипы: мачо не к лицу себя беречь, мачи - расходный материал эволюции...

----------


## Irina

> В общем, быть мужчиной в этом мире - это буквально ходить по лезвию бритвы, буквально!
> И ведь даже язык не поворачивается посоветовать мужчинам "берегите себя", ибо опять стереотипы: мачо не к лицу себя беречь, мачи - расходный материал эволюции.


Значит пора нам начинать беречь мужчин, а то вон оно как всё не просто

----------


## ПаранойА

Всё будет беречь и защищать мужчин!

----------

